# Ibra out 10 giorni. Gli altri verso il recupero



## admin (12 Aprile 2022)

Mediaset: Ibra dovrà stare fuori 10 giorni. Salterà anche il derby. Potrebbe tornare con la Fiorentina. 

Rebic e Castillejo in gruppo. Bennacer presto si allenerà coi compagni.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ibra dovrà stare fuori 10 giorni. Salterà anche il derby. Potrebbe tornare con la Fiorentina.
> 
> Rebic e Castillejo in gruppo. Bennacer presto si allenerà coi compagni.


Purtroppo è davvero finita per Ibra. Quest’anno non c’è stato praticamente mai


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Aprile 2022)

ci aspettano altri video di addominali o sto giro ce li risparmia ?


----------



## cris (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ibra dovrà stare fuori 10 giorni. Salterà anche il derby. Potrebbe tornare con la Fiorentina.
> 
> Rebic e Castillejo in gruppo. Bennacer presto si allenerà coi compagni.


Ibra e finito
Cosi come la nostra stagione


----------



## DavMilan (12 Aprile 2022)

Ormai conosciamo quanto durano i 10gg di Ibra, quando siamo a 8-9 iniziano ad uscire che recupera alla prossima partita e così via fino a fine campionato.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Ormai conosciamo quanto durano i 10gg di Ibra, quando siamo a 8-9 iniziano ad uscire che recupera alla prossima partita e così via fino a fine campionato.


E poi via di spezzoni da cinque minuti


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Aprile 2022)

è finita, purtroppo.

Meriterebbe di lasciare con lo scudetto o almeno la Coppa Italia visto che quando arrivò c'erano le macerie.


----------



## DavMilan (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E poi via di spezzoni da cinque minuti


Speriamo almeno ci risparmi i post e le interviste dove dice che quando torna spacca tutto e che non smette perchè è ancora il migliore e così via.
Mi è sempre piaciuto Ibra ma prima poteva permettersi queste uscite perchè era realmente un top ma ora si rende solo ridicolo e mi fa quasi pena.


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ibra dovrà stare fuori 10 giorni. Salterà anche il derby. Potrebbe tornare con la Fiorentina.
> 
> Rebic e Castillejo in gruppo. Bennacer presto si allenerà coi compagni.


Ibra poveraccio è ridotto un catorcio ormai.
Ci sta eh, gioca professionista dal secolo scorso...
Sarei curioso di sapere quanti altri sono in attività da prima del 2000.

In giappone ce ne sono alcuni (sono appassionato di calcio nipponico), tipo Nakamura (visto da noi alla Reggina) e Shinji Ono (ex PSV forse lo ricordate ai mondiali corea giappone 2002).
Ovviamente c'è Buffon.
Anche Pegolo, Reina. 
In B ci sono Pandev, Palacio, Denis, Maggio... 

All'estero, come prevedibile, gente così anziana (almeno nei principali campionati) non si trova. 
In PL i piu anziani giocatori di movimento sono Thiago Silva (1984) e CR7 (1985). 
In Germania meno ancora, in Francia ci sono Fonte, Dante. Pennentau ha qualche presenza pre 2000 con il Bastia. 
In Liga mi vengono in mente Diego Lopez, Molina e soprattutto Joaquin e Dani Alves.

Insomma, tutta gente mezza cotta e di cui un buon 3/4 credo si ritireranno a fine stagione.
Diciamo che di veri e propri highlander della scorsa generazione sono rimasti solo Reina, Buffon, Joaquin, Dani Alves e appunto Ibra. 
Gli altri sono nomi di contorno, e nessunissimo di essi (con la ovvia eccezione di Buffon che gioca in B) è lontanamente considerato la stella della propria squadra. 
Ibra vive uno splendido anacronismo, che sarebbe il caso di finire al termine di questa stagione.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ibra dovrà stare fuori 10 giorni. Salterà anche il derby. Potrebbe tornare con la Fiorentina.
> 
> Rebic e Castillejo in gruppo. Bennacer presto si allenerà coi compagni.


speriamo non voglia fare un ultima stagione alla Valentino Rossi il prossimo anno


----------



## Gamma (12 Aprile 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ci aspettano altri video di addominali o sto giro ce li risparmia ?



Stavolta metterà la foto con il leone.

Arrivederci e grazie, Zlatan.
Mi auguro che possa alzare una coppa a fine stagione e chiudere da vincente.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (12 Aprile 2022)

spero per lui che non si faccia male sul serio.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Aprile 2022)

Eh, quando il fisico non tiene più c'è davvero poco da fare. Questo temo sia il definitivo tramonto di un campione immenso. Dovrebbero clonarlo. Grandissimo Ibra


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (12 Aprile 2022)

si deve portare dietro 100 k e conoscendolo si massacrerà di allenamenti purtroppo il sistema è andato in cortocircuito
potrebbe provare a fare un anno easy solo elasticità e mantenimento e vedere che cosa salta fuori


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è davvero finita per Ibra. Quest’anno non c’è stato praticamente mai


ed è il capocannoniere della squadra, con anche un rigore sbagliato. Rendiamoci conto. Peccato, perché con Ibra almeno un paio dei pareggi rimediati li avremmo evitati IMO.


----------



## Giangy (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ibra dovrà stare fuori 10 giorni. Salterà anche il derby. Potrebbe tornare con la Fiorentina.
> 
> Rebic e Castillejo in gruppo. Bennacer presto si allenerà coi compagni.


Ormai su Ibra non mi pronuncio più, ho già espresso il mio parere.


----------



## Manue (12 Aprile 2022)

Grazie Ibra, gli ultimi ricordi che ho di te risalgono a quando stavo pensando ai regali di Natale...
il tuo corpo non regge più certi allenamenti (ti fai male sempre li), sopratutto anche quando stai bene, sei fermo, fuorigioco o anticipato.

Non ti critico e non lo farò mai, 
ma obiettivamente è ora di voltare pagina


----------



## Nomaduk (12 Aprile 2022)

In estate si accasera al monza. Sicuro.


----------



## Hellscream (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ibra dovrà stare fuori 10 giorni. Salterà anche il derby. Potrebbe tornare con la Fiorentina.
> 
> Rebic e Castillejo in gruppo. Bennacer presto si allenerà coi compagni.


Spiace, ma siamo arrivati a fine corsa...


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Spiace, ma siamo arrivati a fine corsa...


È mancato proprio nell’anno più importante


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ibra dovrà stare fuori 10 giorni. Salterà anche il derby. Potrebbe tornare con la Fiorentina.
> 
> Rebic e Castillejo in gruppo. Bennacer presto si allenerà coi compagni.


Stagione finita. 
Sovraccarico al ginocchio è sinonimo di infiammazione nel caso di ibra.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ibra dovrà stare fuori 10 giorni. Salterà anche il derby. Potrebbe tornare con la Fiorentina.
> 
> Rebic e Castillejo in gruppo. Bennacer presto si allenerà coi compagni.


Siamo arrivati a fine corsa. Chissà se se ne rende conto anche lui


----------



## Tsitsipas (12 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ibra poveraccio è ridotto un catorcio ormai.
> Ci sta eh, gioca professionista dal secolo scorso...
> Sarei curioso di sapere quanti altri sono in attività da prima del 2000.
> 
> ...


bel post. in A c'è anche quagliarella che ha giocato in un toro-piacenza del 1999-2000 col Piacenza che aveva in rosa Vierchowod classe 1959


----------



## kipstar (12 Aprile 2022)

tristezza


----------



## Stylox10 (12 Aprile 2022)

Un grazie ENORME a Ibra, alla quale vorrò sempre bene, ma la sua avventura al Milan deve concludersi a fine stagione.

Non possiamo occupare una casella così importante per uno che non gioca mai e non possiamo tenerlo lì per fargli fare spezzoni qua e là. Ormai con questo fisico non incide più, meglio essere tutti onesti e passare oltre.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ibra dovrà stare fuori 10 giorni. Salterà anche il derby. Potrebbe tornare con la Fiorentina.
> 
> Rebic e Castillejo in gruppo. Bennacer presto si allenerà coi compagni.


Come minimo rientra prima florenzi di lui.


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Aprile 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> tristezza


Per tristezza spero tu intenda quanto sia triste vedere il Milan in questo stato,ad aspettare un fracico 40enne e sperare che magari rinnovi per non spendere nulla per l'attaccante.


----------



## kekkopot (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset: Ibra dovrà stare fuori 10 giorni. Salterà anche il derby. Potrebbe tornare con la Fiorentina.
> 
> Rebic e Castillejo in gruppo. Bennacer presto si allenerà coi compagni.


Se in dirigenza c'è qualcuno sano mentalmente, Ibra non verrà rinnovato (e le notizie su Origi sembrano proprio andare in questa direzione).


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per tristezza spero tu intenda quanto sia triste vedere il Milan in questo stato,ad aspettare un fracico 40enne e sperare che magari rinnovi per non spendere nulla per l'attaccante.


E giroud va per i 36.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è davvero finita per Ibra. Quest’anno non c’è stato praticamente mai



E ciò nonostante ha segnato come gli altri attaccanti, con almeno la metà del minutaggio, non so se ridere o piangere...questo dato basta a spiegare che cosa ci manca per vincere lo scudetto, il bomber.


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stagione finita.
> Sovraccarico al ginocchio è sinonimo di infiammazione nel caso di ibra.



La stagione, in condizioni normali, non sarebbe finita per questo "fastidio", ma siccome parliamo di un ragazzotto di 40 e passa anni direi che tornerà disponibile per la panca e qualche spezzone alle ultime di campionato (giusto per la sfilata) o eventuale finale di coppa Italia.


----------

